# Octoberfest Munich September 2010



## phredd26 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone going to the October Fest in Munich? We leave from Rosyth Scotland on Tuesday 7th September and going along Mossel for wineries then on to Fest. One stop then Trier. Any advice appreciated re booking or campsites.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We made a few enquiries a couple of years ago. The Munich Tourist Information Office were a good source of information.

You can see the opening ceremony, and sample the atmosphere across the city.......... but to get into a beer tent you probably need to pre-book. That might be tricky.

Campsites are listed on page 3 of this.

We eventually managed to get to Munich after the 'fest' and stayed at Campsite Thalkirchen. A nice site, with a cycle/bus ride into town. They were dismantling the mini-city they had rigged on site in order to squeeze as many people on as possible.

Someone might correct me.... but I seem to remember something about Stellplatz being closed for the festival.

Barry


----------



## beerman (Sep 5, 2010)

Organising a rally to Erding next year at start of Oktoberfest. If you are interested contact simon marsh ([email protected])


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

we went with simon last year and he is very good and knows a lot about the event well worth speaking to him


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We leave Monday 13th from the Midlands, Heading for Mossel area..
Never been before but it's been recommended as a nice place to visit, no plans, will just turn up and take it as it comes..
So may do our own "winefest"....


----------

